# RARE!! 1933 Zephyr one of 3 ever made??



## slick (Apr 20, 2013)

WOW this is rare for a reason! Only 3 ever made?? I wonder why? LOL!   http://www.ebay.com/itm/1933-Zephyr...aultDomain_0&hash=item3f245ff74f#ht_310wt_917


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 20, 2013)

What the heck is that??


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 20, 2013)

*!*

This has to be a joke! Wow someone can wrap sheet metal around a bike!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 20, 2013)

OMG looks like a crappy job to me !!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 20, 2013)

I like it-even in it's current state it has potential.  This one is similar:
http://books.google.com/books?id=xd...ightweight bicycle wears metal pants"&f=false


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 22, 2013)

I doubt that any legit commercial enterprice would allow something this crude to see the light of day. 
don't get me wrong. It's an interesting idea, but I'd rather tackle a project like this from scratch rather than fix 
someone else's abortion. my guess is that this came from someone with; 
1) a copy of a 1935 Mechanics Illustrated, 
2) access to the aluminum and a mechanical contractors shop and, 
3) too much time on his hands 

at first glance I was thinking... Bonneville salt flats ?


----------



## rebirthbikes (Apr 22, 2013)

Beyond Thunderdome for sure


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 23, 2013)

*It should be called ...........*

Snuffleupagus (AKA "Snuffy") from Sesame Street .... just calling it as I see it ....


----------

